# My first official rescue!



## crittermom (Mar 26, 2007)

I just drove 2.5 hours each way to pick up a cat that someone was giving away online. I just knew the cat would end up matted or as bait or something else horrible. She was an older Himmie girl with no claws. I feel kind of bad that I lied to the lady who was giving her away, but she didn't have the cat's best interests at heart. I could have been a really good con person who was going to do evil things to the cat. Now I'm just a really good con person who is going to make sure the cat has a great life! :catsm I had partnered with a rescue beforehand, so I drove immediately to them and dropped her off. She will be well taken care of now. 

And she was the biggest sweetheart! Purred and rubbed and licked my hand the whole 2.5 hour drive. I wish I could have kept her but my husband would have killed me. At least she's safe now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good for you! 5 hours! Wow!

This cat will have a wonderful life because of you! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so great you went out of your way like that! It feels great, doesn't it? You did a really great thing.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Good for you!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... that's awesome of you!!! :thumb


----------

